# Beginner needs router, not sure what type or size?



## Arctic Jack (Oct 14, 2010)

Hello,

I’m just starting out with my interest in woodwork. I’ve haven’t got any experience or tools, yet. I’m going to buy a few tools to start me off, a couple of books and try a small project for myself. What I’m interested in making is boxes, of all sizes and designs including compartments for them. I’ve added some photo’s of the sorts of things I’d like to be able to make, including a wooden game. I'd also like to be able to build boxes a lot larger than the one I've posted but that's just an example.





















I’m going to need a router but I know very little about them. I’m guessing a plunge router would be most suited for the work I want to carry out. I’ve been doing a little research and have found two I like. I can’t posts links yet with this being my first post so here are the names of them, you could use google to find out the specs. I’m from the UK so I’m not sure if they’re sold in the U.S.

Bosch GOF900CE Router ¼ inch, 900w
Trend 11EK Router ½ inch, 2000w

What I was wondering was – Would the ½ 2000w router be too unwieldy, heavy and bulky for doing small and detailed work like I suspect I’ll be wanting to do? Would the ¼ inch router be more suitable for me needs? Or would it be lacking when I came to be doing larger boxes? I'm sure in the future my iterest in making things will branch out beyond just boxes so I'd like a router that will be capable of branching out with me.

Any advice on find the correct router for my needs would be great.


----------



## Ralph Barker (Dec 15, 2008)

*boxes and bits*

The most useful tool and jig combo for making boxes that I've found is a "shooting board" and an appropriate hand plane to trim the corresponding box components to _precisely_ the same length, and precisely square. Even the slightest variation in length or squareness will create joinery problems.

For box making, I'd suggest looking into buying or building a router table, rather than attempting to do the routing hand-held. The router table, combined with various jigs, will greatly simplify many operations. Hand-held routing still has its place, however, so you may end up with several routers that are tailored to specific tasks. As to the router, 1/2" is generally preferred since the heavier shaft will produce cleaner cuts. Smaller, 1/4" routers can be handy for inlay or similar fine operations, though.


----------



## bobj3 (Jan 17, 2006)

Looks like a job for the ski jig to me , you can use your plunge or standard base router no need to make or buy a router table..

=======


----------



## Arctic Jack (Oct 14, 2010)

Sorry about the double thread. I didn't realise it had to be checked before being posted on the forum. I submitted it and it didn't appear so I tried again and then noticed that the moderator had to check it.


----------



## jaydubya (Aug 19, 2010)

Not sure if you guys have access to sears over there, but how about something like this. 1/4 and 1/2 collets, variable speed, and interchangeable bases for 100 bucks (not sure how that translates to your money)
Craftsman


----------



## istracpsboss (Sep 14, 2008)

Hi Jack

The Trend would be fine.

Have a look for the Ski Jig threads. As Bob says, a ski jig, which is very easy to make and people like Harry have posted lots of photo info on, would be ideal for that job.

Cheers

Peter


----------



## Ralph Barker (Dec 15, 2008)

One additional thought, Jack. You should be mentally prepared for the fact that you'll eventually have several routers. They are sort of like tribbles (Star Trek), but steal from your wallet to reproduce.


----------



## Jack Wilson (Mar 14, 2010)

From one Jack to another, WELCOME!

As for which router to buy, well you've been warned, you'll end up with several, I have seven, and am looking at a possible 8th. 

Any way, I would go with the trend, I don't think you'll find it unwieldy, and you can always table mount it, or you may wish to permanently table mount it. Bob is a big proponent of the skis, I have never tried them so I can't advise that way at all. Maybe someday, and then perhaps I'll be hooked, who knows?


----------



## RacerJason (Nov 29, 2010)

Start with something used but in good condition. There must be a site in the UK that is the equivalent of Craigslist. Great bargains can be had with lightly used equipment when people lose interest in what they think is going to be a great hobby, run out of money, space, or their wife threatens to leave. Get the basics down with the used router on scrap, make/purchase a couple jigs and get at it! Upgrade when the quality of your work merits it.


----------

